
Places to promote your software company - mypresences
https://www.mypresences.com/services/software-company/united-states/
======
mypresences
We have updated our list of online services where you can list and promote
your software company and now list over 300 services where you can promote
your software company or startup.

We also now include over 70 software marketplaces and app stores .. great
places to find a new audience for your software.

Let me know if you have any questions and if you know of any great services to
add to this list.

------
riku_iki
Hi mypresences,

It is great that you posted this tool, but I am also curious, what is your
paid service actually does? Provides report about your presence and how many
places I missed?

Homepage doesn't provide much details about this, which is very confusing for
your potential customers.

~~~
mypresences
Hi .. we are working on updating the homepage with more information on the
service.

We do things like: * let you know where you can list * help you monitor your
existing listings * let you know ways to improve your listings and fix
problems * monitor your reviews and ratings everywhere * See what photos and
videos are posted across the internet on your listings * monitor and report on
the people interacting with your business online * compare your online
presence and reputation to competitors

Hope that helps and we are working on improving the homepage.

------
wheresvic1
Website practically non responsive on mobile for me. Way to much JavaScript
...

~~~
mypresences
apologies .. will look to focus on improving the mobile experience.

~~~
overcast
You should be focused on that first. Majority of your traffic is going to be
mobile at this point.

~~~
mypresences
Yep .. traffic has been 67.7% desktop .. but agree that mobile should be a
first class experience nowawdays.

~~~
overcast
That's because it's HN at the office. Mobile is generally going to be your
bread and butter.

------
lord_jim
You promoting your software company that promotes software companies yo

------
leesalminen
Scrolling is really, really laggy on iOS 10 running on an iPhone 6S+.

~~~
mypresences
sorry about that .. it looks like we are using jquery animation rather than
css .. going to fix this asap or turn it off for mobile.

------
BinaryIdiot
Did the site get overloaded? I just get `ERR_CONNECTION_RESET` when attempting
to go to it.

~~~
mypresences
It may have done at one point .. but appears to be ok now. Have had quite a
few visitors!

I did notice a quota error around that time that I need to investigate
further.

